# Dnp vs clen



## Boxer1986 (Jun 4, 2021)

Which is better for am athlete


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

Boxer1986 said:


> Which is better for am athlete



it depends, clen attack directly the heart, but he is not toxic for the liver (he is not aa17), DNP is aa17 too but he can be very toxic for organs, if you want to lose fat quickly, DNP is more effective, if you want to lose fat bot slowly, both are effective (you can do DNP cycle at low dose) but with DNP you have to pay attention, you can look my feedback on about DNP, with DNP I dont feel big things but I feel it, I sweated (not a lot but I sweated), green pee, difficulties to breathing correctly...

with clen dont do cardio, never, with clen (at tdee + sport) you can lose approximately 2kg per week.

with DNP you with no diet and no sport you can loss fat too (but this is not the goal, you have to do sport to keep your muscles) 

if youre sure of your source of DNP and if you will not take it like haribos, go run it bro !

if you want to lose fat more quickly than natural, you can go run clen ! 

(for me, clen is more dangerous than DNP..)


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

I dont saw your username, if youre boxer and do competition, uuuhh.. with clen you will not do boxe, you will not have cardio (endurance).

I ever taken clen, while 6 days, and I stopped,
not for that but idk why I stopped but it was long time ago, I just ran 10 seconds and my heart was beating fast, and I have had difficulties to retake my respiration


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 4, 2021)

Clen is illegal in regulated sport, DNP is not pursued in testing.

Clen improves athletic performance from aerobic exercise, DNP reduces its performance.

Both help burn fat, DNP helps a lot more.

You decide.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 4, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> DNP is aa17 too but he can be very toxic for organs



This is completely untrue.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Clen is illegal in regulated sport, DNP is not pursued in testing.
> 
> Clen improves athletic performance from aerobic exercise, DNP reduces its performance.
> 
> ...



clen do that? ok clen is a bronchodilator but I have NO endurance while clen


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> This is completely untrue.



DNP is not aa17 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 69nites (Jun 4, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> clen do that? ok clen is a bronchodilator but I have NO endurance while clen
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


That's because you were overdosing it and experiencing heart palpitations


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

69nites said:


> That's because you were overdosing it and experiencing heart palpitations



no I used balkan and I think that when I ran outside I was on 40mcg


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 69nites (Jun 4, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> no I used balkan and I think that when I ran outside I was on 40mcg
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



Sounds like you should have been starting on 20mcg then.


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

69nites said:


> Sounds like you should have been starting on 20mcg then.



yes of course bro


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2021)

with clen don’t do cardio ever just stay at Maint calories and do sport?? Is that what you mean??




samrooo77 said:


> it depends, clen attack directly the heart, but he is not toxic for the liver (he is not aa17), DNP is aa17 too but he can be very toxic for organs, if you want to lose fat quickly, DNP is more effective, if you want to lose fat bot slowly, both are effective (you can do DNP cycle at low dose) but with DNP you have to pay attention, you can look my feedback on about DNP, with DNP I dont feel big things but I feel it, I sweated (not a lot but I sweated), green pee, difficulties to breathing correctly...
> 
> with clen dont do cardio, never, with clen (at tdee + sport) you can lose approximately 2kg per week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 4, 2021)

If sammy didn't have a log, I'd swear he was a troll


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 4, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> DNP is not aa17




And no is very toxic for organs


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

Trump said:


> with clen don’t do cardio ever just stay at Maint calories and do sport?? Is that what you mean??



with clen, cardio is not a good idea, and no, dont eat at maint but with a diet you can lose 2,5-3kg per week cuz eat tdee with sport while clen you lose approximately 2kg


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> If sammy didn't have a log, I'd swear he was a troll



why? 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (Jun 4, 2021)

because your a ****ing idiot



samrooo77 said:


> why?
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 4, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> for the liver sorry bro, organ, not organs



No, again, this its false.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 4, 2021)

Trump said:


> because your a ****ing idiot



I'm going to need you to stop holding back your feelings and let us know how you REALLY feel...


----------



## In2Deep (Jun 10, 2021)

Speaking from experience of using both I had much better results with the DNP. Only now it seems almost impossible for me to find it.


----------

